# Mr. Hardwick's: Treats: Watermelon Candy.



## method1 (17/7/17)

*Mr. Hardwick's Presents: Treats!*

An all new range of tasty treats
Available August 2017​

Reactions: Like 11 | Informative 1


----------



## method1 (9/8/17)

*Mr. Hardwick's*
*Treats: Watermelon Candy*
A sweet and tart watermelon treat.

The first of our upcoming treats range.
Launching August 2017
50ml - R150​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stosta (10/8/17)

method1 said:


> View attachment 103775
> 
> *Mr. Hardwick's*
> *Treats: Watermelon Candy*
> ...


Awesome branding!

It reminds me of Boogie Nights, which I totally didn't watch as a kid because that would have been wrong.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GMacDiggity (31/8/17)

@method1 is there anywhere stocking this yet?


----------



## method1 (31/8/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> @method1 is there anywhere stocking this yet?



Vape Cartel CT as I mentioned in the other thread

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

